# PC Randomly Restarting after installing new Ram!



## Daryl Gill (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi guys,

So yesterday I purchased some new Ram as an upgrade, but while gaming or during my music production using ableton Live, my PC seems to randomly restart with no BSOD. Also upon it restarting my screen will not turn back on and the only way I have managed to fix this is by removing the battery for a short while to reset everything.

The new Ram is - *Corsair Vengeance 16gb(2x8gb) 1866Mhz (CMY16GX3M2A1866C10R)
*
I'm a total novice when it comes to Ram timings and overclocking, but I did notice the ram was only running at 1333Mhz - 9-9-9-27.... So I followed a tutorial on youtube to set my new ram to run at the advertised speed within the bios, I set it to 1866mhz - 10-11-10-30 and 1.5v as this is what is displayed on the sticks of ram. Is this the correct way to do things?
The ram I replaced is - *Corsair Vengeance 8gb(2x4gb) 1600Mhz (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9R)* I followed the same procedure for that and never had a problem. 

Also when buying the ram the guy checked that my Mobo was compatible and said it will work fine.

The Ram seems to run fine If I leave it at 1333, but surely it should run faster? 

Also could I use my 8gb of 1600mhz ram to run alongside the new 16gb 1866mhz? 

I  have been keeping an eye on temperatures and everything seems good.

Sorry for lack of info or Ive missed anything, I'm not too tech savvy when it comes to this kinda stuff!

Mobo - *MSI 970 Gaming Mobo*
CPU - *AMD FX-8350*
GPU - *MSI R9 290X*
PSU - *EVGA 1000G*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 15, 2017)

Regarding crashes,
Try dropping the speeds back to either 1600 or 1333, and see if the crashing continues.I just saw the part where you say it runs fine at lower frequency. Well it seems to be causing instability if crashing occurs after you increase the frequency try 1600 MHz see if it stable there.
Regarding the 8 GB of RAM alongside the 16 GB, you could try it if theyre speed ratings are different it will clock the higher set ram down to the lower set ram speed.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 15, 2017)

yeah you could but different speed rams will run on slowest speed

it is compatible but you cant run it to the max coz of difference of speed


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 15, 2017)

If anything, could you please redo some screenshots of the "SPD" tab, but this time 1 for each of your 4 slots, because we can see only the first slot.


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 15, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Regarding crashes,
> Try dropping the speeds back to either 1600 or 1333, and see if the crashing continues
> 
> Regarding the 8 GB of RAM alongside the 16 GB, you could try it if theyre speed ratings are different it will clock the higher set ram down to the lower set ram speed.



So if I lower to 1600mhz, what should I set the timings at?



blobster21 said:


> If anything, could you please redo some screenshots of the "SPD" tab, but this time 1 for each of your 4 slots, because we can see only the first slot.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 15, 2017)

@Daryl Gill 
doesnt your board just have a form of XMP? where it auto sets them? if not, i dont know off the top of my head, but since Your a novice, i certainly dont recommend you mess around with timingswithout doing some homework 1st, that might be why it isnt holding 1866mhz. I recommend researching Timings for 1866/1600mhz, and seeing if you could alterthem to stabilize, but that is out of my field of experience, so i digress.


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 15, 2017)

micropage7 said:


> yeah you could but different speed rams will run on slowest speed
> 
> it is compatible but you cant run it to the max coz of difference of speed



I would be happy with just the new 16gb Ram running correctly, but if I had to slow the new stuff down than maybe it would be worth adding the extra 8gb?


----------



## Ebo (Jan 15, 2017)

I would put them, at same timming as your 1600Mhz, then give your chipset just a single bump up in volt.


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 15, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> @Daryl Gill
> doesnt your board just have a form of XMP? where it auto sets them? if not, i dont know off the top of my head, but since Your a novice, i certainly dont recommend you mess around with timingswithout doing some homework 1st, that might be why it isnt holding 1866mhz. I recommend researching Timings for 1866/1600mhz, and seeing if you could alterthem to stabilize, but that is out of my field of experience, so i digress.



There is an option in the bios to enable XMP, would you recommend me trying that? Yes you are totally right, I have no clue really what I'm doing. I have searched for similar timings, setups etc, but most of them vary quite alot to mine


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 15, 2017)

Daryl Gill said:


> There is an option in the bios to enable XMP, would you recommend me trying that? Yes you are totally right, I have no clue really what I'm doing. I have searched for similar timings, setups etc, but most of them vary quite alot to mine


yes use that instead of messing around with timings.
there are many variables in each PC, that would mean the same ram wouldnt necisarily be set the same from one PC to another.....never just "copy paste " settings from the internet, etc...


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 15, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> yes use that instead of messing around with timings.


I will have a look in the bios now


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 15, 2017)

Daryl Gill said:


> I will have a look in the bios now


report back if the issue is solved please. also, Welcome to TPU, please take a moment to fill in your System specs in personal details, like under my Avatar.


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 15, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> report back if the issue is solved please. also, Welcome to TPU, please take a moment to fill in your System specs in personal details, like under my Avatar.



Ok so everything I adjusted previously has now been set back to Auto and I enabled the xmp profile. The only change I can see in cpu-z is on the memory tab and its the bank cycle time, but that means nothing to me! I will have a game of something and load up a music project and see if I get any problems and report back....Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 15, 2017)

1866 speeds, 2x8GB on AMD?????????


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 15, 2017)

Daryl Gill said:


> Ok so everything I adjusted previously has now been set back to Auto and I enabled the xmp profile. The only change I can see in cpu-z is on the memory tab and its the bank cycle time, but that means nothing to me! I will have a game of something and load up a music project and see if I get any problems and report back....Thanks for the help so far.




 I won't pretend to know what that means either but in my years of building or servicing computers I've never messed with timings . I've done some minor overclocking but unless I'm willing to do the homework and learn what I'm changing , I don't change it.  It's a personal rule that kept all my hardware in great condition and I don't mind saying "knock on wood" It hasn't failed me yet

 Another  thought comes to mind as well, I'm sure there are others who are much better suited to help you in this specific issue. I haven't built or serviced and AMD CPU system since AMD was the "go to" chip to put into a PC, and that's been a while,  right around when the core i series Intel's came out, or maybe the P4.


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 15, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> 1866 speeds, 2x8GB on AMD?????????



Is that not possible?



jboydgolfer said:


> I won't pretend to know what that means either but in my years of building or servicing computers I've never messed with timings . I've done some minor overclocking but unless I'm willing to do the homework and learn what I'm changing , I don't change it.  It's a personal rule that kept all my hardware in great condition and I don't mind saying "knock on wood" It hasn't failed me yet



Haha well Ive never been too fussed about oc'ing stuff before, mainly because I don't know how to, but It would be nice for the stuff I do buy to run a bit closer to advertised speeds


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 15, 2017)

Its going to put a lot of stress on the IMC. Typically those don't run past 2x4GB DDR3 1866/2133 (if I remember correctly), so getting 2x8GB is going to be difficult. To be fair, AMD is not my thing. I just recall users in the past running into issues with higher speeds than 1866 with 2x4GB.. I don't recall 2x8GB. Personally, I would set XMP timings and run at 1600Mhz. You aren't gaining much by overclocking the ram anyway.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 15, 2017)

Daryl Gill said:


> Is that not possible?



i what not possible?



Daryl Gill said:


> Ive never been too fussed about oc'ing stuff before, mainly because I don't know how to



most "enthusiast" MoBo's now aday's have all the unlocked multiplier stuff easily located in a GUI based uefi/bios, and it is a matter in "less extreme" cases of just increasing multipliers, etc, but as with anything, research is my recommendation before endeavouring on that road too.


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 15, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Its going to put a lot of stress on the IMC. Typically those don't run past 2x4GB DDR3 1866/2133 (if I remember correctly), so getting 2x8GB is going to be difficult. To be fair, AMD is not my thing. I just recall users in the past running into issues with higher speeds than 1866 with 2x4GB.. I don't recall 2x8GB. Personally, I would set XMP timings and run at 1600Mhz. You aren't gaining much by overclocking the ram anyway.



Ok well I will try with the setting I have currently and If I have more problems with it restarting, I will try lowering, thanks


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 15, 2017)

Daryl Gill said:


> Ok well I will try with the setting I have currently and If I have more problems with it restarting, I will try lowering, thanks



i hope it helps, Good Luck


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 15, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i what not possible?
> 
> 
> 
> most "enthusiast" MoBo's now aday's have all the unlocked multiplier stuff easily located in a GUI based uefi/bios, and it is a matter in "less extreme" cases of just increasing multipliers, etc, but as with anything, research is my recommendation before endeavouring on that road too.



I was just replying to the other guy saying "1866 speeds, 2x8GB on AMD?????????"

I do have some software called msi command center which does its own oc'ing option, but have never tried it. I just use it to keep an eye on temps


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 15, 2017)

Daryl Gill said:


> I was just replying to the other guy saying "1866 speeds, 2x8GB on AMD?????????"
> 
> I do have some software called msi command center which does its own oc'ing option, but have never tried it. I just use it to keep an eye on temps



if i may be so bold.
use GPUz to monitor GPU temps, or Afterburner MSI to monitor whatever readings you like(CPU/GPU/HDD/FPS/etc..). both are decent @ what they do.these are just a couple of MANY


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 15, 2017)

Daryl Gill said:


> I would be happy with just the new 16gb Ram running correctly, but if I had to slow the new stuff down than maybe it would be worth adding the extra 8gb?


Fill all four slots and the stable verified max is 1333 for the integrated memory controller in your CPU, with 2x8gb double sided memory, I found the cpunb needed more volts with higher clocks of memory but I'd go with all in max memory and 1333 with tight timings of 8,9,9,21,40 I run mine at that fine all year long any faster and occasionally an error occurred.
I've messed for hours and you don't get many FPS in games with higher clocked memory on AMD.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 15, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Fill all four slots and the stable verified max is 1333 for the integrated memory controller in your CPU, with 2x8gb double sided memory, I found the cpunb needed more volts with higher clocks of memory but I'd go with all in max memory and 1333 with tight timings of 8,9,9,21,40 I run mine at that fine all year long any faster and occasionally an error occurred.
> I've messed for hours and you don't get many FPS in games with higher clocked memory on AMD.




 Thank you I was hoping someone who is more experienced with AMD chipsets would chime in.

 He was playing with the timings Kinda copying and pasting them from the Internet or at least using Settings that he saw for like type RAM, but his experience is limited so I recommended he not do that and instead try the XMP feature built into his bios.

 Based on the lack of his posting and/or presence, it seems to me he may have arrived at a resolution or at least a modicum of stability, hopefully complete stability though.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 15, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Fill all four slots and the stable verified max is 1333 for the integrated memory controller in your CPU, with 2x8gb double sided memory, I found the cpunb needed more volts with higher clocks of memory but I'd go with all in max memory and 1333 with tight timings of 8,9,9,21,40 I run mine at that fine all year long any faster and occasionally an error occurred.
> I've messed for hours and you don't get many FPS in games with higher clocked memory on AMD.


Good... someone that isn't shotgunning advice!


----------



## Jetster (Jan 15, 2017)

Have you tested the memory with memtest?


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 15, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Fill all four slots and the stable verified max is 1333 for the integrated memory controller in your CPU, with 2x8gb double sided memory, I found the cpunb needed more volts with higher clocks of memory but I'd go with all in max memory and 1333 with tight timings of 8,9,9,21,40 I run mine at that fine all year long any faster and occasionally an error occurred.
> I've messed for hours and you don't get many FPS in games with higher clocked memory on AMD.



I tried 


theoneandonlymrk said:


> Fill all four slots and the stable verified max is 1333 for the integrated memory controller in your CPU, with 2x8gb double sided memory, I found the cpunb needed more volts with higher clocks of memory but I'd go with all in max memory and 1333 with tight timings of 8,9,9,21,40 I run mine at that fine all year long any faster and occasionally an error occurred.
> I've messed for hours and you don't get many FPS in games with higher clocked memory on AMD.



After my last post I tried again at 1866mhz and the xmp profile enabled, but after roughly 45mins of gaming my PC just restarted, no BSOD. I will try fill the 4 slots and your recommended speed/timings and see how I get on... Appreciate the advice


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 15, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Have you tested the memory with memtest?



No I have not, don't really know much about it, but will look it up


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 15, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Have you tested the memory with memtest?



This. Its the first thing I would have done.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 15, 2017)

Memtest and possibly trying a different PSU as well

But I once had a 8350 with RAM at 2100MHz and I can tell you it's hard to get stable above 1600MHz. You will have to time kernel with the CPU and increase the voltages in order to get it to play nicely. I had to run RAM at 1.55v and increase the voltage of the CPU some as well but I also ran at 5.1GHz daily.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 15, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> This. Its the first thing I would have done.


This is what I have done for hours I could probably post a timings screany but I'm out and remote linked through my phone makes stuff tricky.
Xmp profiles are for Intel anyway with no support from AMD ,it and timings above base settings are what make high clock memory on AMD tricky , I have a gaming profile with timings at 1866 32Gb but I rarely switch to it in reality and getting it's timings optimised was tricky requiring hours of testing and tweaking, no IMC is the same as another some heat up big time like mine does.
And there is little info on exactly what timings to setup on the net.
All memory should be compatible at 1333 jedec speeds from a technical standpoint and time and again I think it's this what people are referring to on compatibility terms.
For more expect messing with limited returns.


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 15, 2017)

When adding the 2 older sticks, should I stick to the same slot arrangment i.e slots 1 & 3 and slots 2 & 4 or do I put the matching ram side by side or does it not matter?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 15, 2017)

Daryl Gill said:


> When adding the 2 older sticks, should I stick to the same slot arrangment i.e slots 1 & 3 and slots 2 & 4 or do I put the matching ram side by side or does it not matter?


Yes odds n evens don't mix sets but I doubt it matters around jedec speeds tbh.


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 15, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Yes odds n evens don't mix sets but I doubt it matters around jedec speeds tbh.



Ok well I think I have done it right! On cpu-z the ram is showing as side by side, but they are alternated on the board. Does everything look ok to you? I will try do some gaming again and hopefully have no problems!


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jan 15, 2017)

You are currently running a tighter CL timing than Jedec spec. You are pissing in the wind when you change things without testing.


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr.Scott said:


> You are currently running a tighter CL timing than Jedec spec. You are pissing in the wind when you change things without testing.



I really don't understand all this, I was just hoping to just plug the ram in and carry on haha. Are the maxxmem results of any use to determine if it's running correctly? It's all giberish to me!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 15, 2017)

Do you really need 24GB of RAM. As those extra sticks only help by putting more strain on the memory controller which is only dual channel


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 15, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> Do you really need 24GB of RAM. As those extra sticks only help by putting more strain on the memory controller which is only dual channel



No idea, I wanted to just upgrade from the 8gb I had to 16gb as the PC definitely needs it. But seems silly to buy 16gb then have to run it slower and not see any difference. I hate technology sometimes!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 15, 2017)

Daryl Gill said:


> No idea, I wanted to just upgrade from the 8gb I had to 16gb as the PC definitely needs it. But seems silly to buy 16gb then have to run it slower and not see any difference. I hate technology sometimes!


Felt that way to me when I went 32 it's just memory only really shows a dark side when it runs out , unless we're talking other quad channel platforms there's no performance to be gained more a matter of maintained .
Ie less stuttering and loading but it's all subjective, I've still got 32 in

Also to compensate for advising above (ie alternative)you could probably turn your IMC up to 2400 with no more volts run HT the same and I will post my 1866 timings and volts later for you to try cos I have a boot with just two X 1866 Corsair setup stable but I'll have to reboot my folder to get them and I have no work tomorrow so I'm out partying(yeah I do ignore mate's just surf tpu) ATM.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 15, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> This. Its the first thing I would have done.



It's probably just me but every set I buy I run memtest for one pass.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 15, 2017)

@Daryl Gill 

 Have you taken the steps that we spoke about earlier when you first posted this thread? 

 If yes is your answer, are you still experiencing instability? 

 If no is your answer, take those steps!  

Also the memtest that everyone's mentioning.  Is just a command you enter into command prompt I believe it's MEMTES T if I recall correctly,  which will bring up the memory test when you reboot it will stress your RAM and verify its integrity, or lack there of.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 15, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> @Daryl Gill
> 
> Have you taken the steps that we spoke about earlier when you first posted this thread?
> 
> ...



I dont use the windows one.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 15, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> @Daryl Gill
> 
> 
> Also the memtest that everyone's mentioning.  Is just a command you enter into command prompt I believe it's MEMTES T if I recall correctly,  which will bring up the memory test when you reboot it will stress your RAM and verify its integrity, or lack there of.



No, its a program you boot to USB or disk. Memtest86  http://www.memtest86.com/

It stresses the memory and will quickly identify any problems. No need to run it for hours, one pass is fine


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 15, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> @Daryl Gill
> 
> Have you taken the steps that we spoke about earlier when you first posted this thread?
> 
> ...



Yes I tried what we spoke about and still the problem. I have lowered the speed and timings to what was suggested and have just played over an hour with no problems. Will now try my music software and hope I have no problems


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 15, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Felt that way to me when I went 32 it's just memory only really shows a dark side when it runs out , unless we're talking other quad channel platforms there's no performance to be gained more a matter of maintained .
> Ie less stuttering and loading but it's all subjective, I've still got 32 in
> 
> Also to compensate for advising above (ie alternative)you could probably turn your IMC up to 2400 with no more volts run HT the same and I will post my 1866 timings and volts later for you to try cos I have a boot with just two X 1866 Corsair setup stable but I'll have to reboot my folder to get them and I have no work tomorrow so I'm out partying(yeah I do ignore mate's just surf tpu) ATM.



Seems ok at the lower settings for now, not sure I I noticed much difference in gameplay, maybe a little bit, but playable. Would be interested in trying some other suggestions and maybe learn some stuff as I go


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 15, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> I dont use the windows one.



How long should I run memtest for? Would be a good idea to check if all is ok.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 15, 2017)

Daryl Gill said:


> No idea, I wanted to just upgrade from the 8gb I had to 16gb as the PC definitely needs it. But seems silly to buy 16gb then have to run it slower and not see any difference. I hate technology sometimes!


Well RAM doesn't go fast because of extra space especially if the program being used doesn't take advantage of the extra RAM. Unless you're doing video editing or some type of intensive program that needs more RAM  or higher spends you won't see any benefit above 16GB 1600MHz with tighter timings. I myself ran 24GB of RAM but my CPU also supported triple channel and I encode/edit which eats up RAM. But the average user will never exceed even 9GB.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 15, 2017)

Jetster said:


> No, its a program you boot to USB or disk. Memtest86  http://www.memtest86.com/
> 
> It stresses the memory and will quickly identify any problems. No need to run it for hours, one pass is fine





Daryl Gill said:


> How long should I run memtest for? Would be a good idea to check if all is ok.


----------



## erocker (Jan 15, 2017)

Daryl Gill said:


> I tried
> 
> 
> After my last post I tried again at 1866mhz and the xmp profile enabled, but after roughly 45mins of gaming my PC just restarted, no BSOD. I will try fill the 4 slots and your recommended speed/timings and see how I get on... Appreciate the advice


Often, XMP or the motherboard won't supply enough voltage to the RAM (sometimes, but not as often too much). With XMP enabled, go back into your bios and see what the RAM voltage is actually reading. If your don't have that reading in the bios try a program like Everest or some other utility. If it's too low, raise the voltage (small steps) until at the proper voltage.


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 15, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> Well RAM doesn't go fast because of extra space especially if the program being used doesn't take advantage of the extra RAM. Unless you're doing video editing or some type of intensive program that needs more RAM  or higher spends you won't see any benefit above 16GB 1600MHz with tighter timings. I myself ran 24GB of RAM but my CPU also supported triple channel and I encode/edit which eats up RAM. But the average user will never exceed even 9GB.



I would be happy with just 16gb, but I know it needs more than 8 when playing certain games and while doing my music production.


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 15, 2017)

erocker said:


> Often, XMP or the motherboard won't supply enough voltage to the RAM (sometimes, but not as often too much). With XMP enabled, go back into your bios and see what the RAM voltage is actually reading. If your don't have that reading in the bios try a program like Everest or some other utility. If it's too low, raise the voltage (small steps) until at the proper voltage.



All seems ok running the 4 sticks at 1333mhz. So now I have followed your advice, the dram voltage was reading 1.45v while sat in the bios, do I need to monitor it while under load? I have manually set it to 1.5v which it displays on the sticks themselves, is this correct?


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 15, 2017)

I will try again with the last suggestion and if it fails I will just revert back to the slower settings and be done with it. As long as I can do my usual stuff I don't mind. Plus I'm sure you guys have better stuff to be doing haha! Do appreciate everyone's input though


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 15, 2017)

Daryl Gill said:


> All seems ok running the 4 sticks at 1333mhz. So now I have followed your advice, the dram voltage was reading 1.45v while sat in the bios, do I need to monitor it while under load? I have manually set it to 1.5v which it displays on the sticks themselves, is this correct?


Main reason I manually set my RAM to 1.55V


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Daryl Gill said:


> All seems ok running the 4 sticks at 1333mhz. So now I have followed your advice, the dram voltage was reading 1.45v while sat in the bios, do I need to monitor it while under load? I have manually set it to 1.5v which it displays on the sticks themselves, is this correct?



You need to set that ram to the recommended voltage of the fastest set.

my ram uses 1.6 if I have it at 2400 it requires 1.65


----------



## erocker (Jan 16, 2017)

Daryl Gill said:


> All seems ok running the 4 sticks at 1333mhz. So now I have followed your advice, the dram voltage was reading 1.45v while sat in the bios, do I need to monitor it while under load? I have manually set it to 1.5v which it displays on the sticks themselves, is this correct?


Yeah, that's correct, but with my RAM/Mobo for example, I have to set 1.520V to get an actual 1.5V


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 16, 2017)

I tried 1.5v, 1.510v and 1.520v with the ram running 1866mhz and stock timings 10-11-10-30 as displayed on the sticks themselves and was still getting crashes every hour or so. I am now trying at 1.530v .......as I was writing this my pc died again, no blue screen, but in my event viewer, I keep getting the critical error Event 41 - Kernal-Power! I'm not sure that helps in any way. Where do I stop with upping the voltage? I would rather run lower speeds than break anything

Just to add, when It crashed last, My PC was not under load and all temps were low


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 16, 2017)

Try turning up your cpunb volts a bit this made mine stable same incremental steps as memory until stable.
Kernel power is normally CPU power cut or tripped it's likely the last step of a lockup(I've had this a lot with an unstable oc like your saying) I ended up at 1.35 cpunb volts to get those memory clocks stable.
I've ran my memory at 1.55(1600-1866) most its life for stability except at 1333 and as high as 1.65 with no issues while benching.


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 18, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Try turning up your cpunb volts a bit this made mine stable same incremental steps as memory until stable.
> Kernel power is normally CPU power cut or tripped it's likely the last step of a lockup(I've had this a lot with an unstable oc like your saying) I ended up at 1.35 cpunb volts to get those memory clocks stable.
> I've ran my memory at 1.55(1600-1866) most its life for stability except at 1333 and as high as 1.65 with no issues while benching.



Tried your suggestions, but still had a restart! Also ran memtest overnight (13 hours according to memtest) and had no errors! Also ran Passmark Burn in test for a couple hours testing everything and had no errors or restart. Could fitting the new ram have triggered something to go bad like my mobo or psu?


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 18, 2017)

Its not your PSU man... 

I highly doubt the mobo went bad either... that would show in your testing...


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 18, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Its not your PSU man...
> 
> I highly doubt the mobo went bad either... that would show in your testing...



Hmmm not too sure then, Im monitoring all my temps each time, GPU goes as high as 80C while gaming and idles at around 40C, Cpu never goes above 60c and inside the case(system temp) seems to always be below 50c. I guess I just try tweaking setting each time it crashes


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 18, 2017)

Daryl Gill said:


> Hmmm not too sure then, Im monitoring all my temps each time, GPU goes as high as 80C while gaming and idles at around 40C, Cpu never goes above 60c and inside the case(system temp) seems to always be below 50c. I guess I just try tweaking setting each time it crashes


Try downloading a soft called Hwinfo64 from the publisher it has better interrogation and read back of all temps and volts I use it we can then compare, also dig out AMD overdrive software because it tells you the chips exact (well for it) per core T junction temperature.
This stinks of something getting warm while gaming and 13 hrs say it isn't memory exactly but migh5 yet be tied.


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 25, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Try downloading a soft called Hwinfo64 from the publisher it has better interrogation and read back of all temps and volts I use it we can then compare, also dig out AMD overdrive software because it tells you the chips exact (well for it) per core T junction temperature.
> This stinks of something getting warm while gaming and 13 hrs say it isn't memory exactly but migh5 yet be tied.



Sorry for the late reply, I have downloaded HWinfo and been keeping an eye on temps while running 1866, with nothing seeming to get overly hot, it still crashes.... I've since been running my RAM, 2x 8gb sticks at 1600mhz - 9-9-9-24 and Ive not had a single restart since.... My games and software are running much better and if I'm honest I'm happy with it...... I do really appreciate the help and advice from yourself and anyone else, thanks, glad I signed up


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 25, 2017)

Daryl Gill said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I have downloaded HWinfo and been keeping an eye on temps while running 1866, with nothing seeming to get overly hot, it still crashes.... I've since been running my RAM, 2x 8gb sticks at 1600mhz - 9-9-9-24 and Ive not had a single restart since.... My games and software are running much better and if I'm honest I'm happy with it...... I do really appreciate the help and advice from yourself and anyone else, thanks, glad I signed up


So long as your happy, should be fine though I run mine at 1333 and it games fine


----------



## Guakamolly2 (Jan 25, 2017)

If they both work at 1600mhz, I would personally leave it. You wont really notice the diffrence in the 266mhz tbh.


----------



## curtconan (Jan 27, 2017)

Change the Rams  or you should test the rams with memtest


----------



## Daryl Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

curtconan said:


> Change the Rams  or you should test the rams with memtest



Did a test and got no errors...all working fine now, thanks


----------

